# Forced to wait due to Methotrexate...how will you pass the time?



## Hopefulagain

Well, looks like I'm out for at least three months because of this Methotrexate injection that they are using to treat my ectopic pregnancy. We have a family trip (me, my husband and little girl) to Europe in June. It's a trip that I originally was not suppose to attend since today was my due date for baby Zoi, whom we lost in December:cry:. I plan to continue blood testing to make sure that my hcg levels get to zero, relax on this trip, have my progesterone levels tested and make sure that my fallopian tubes are clear. How about you...how will you past the time?


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh lovely I am sorry you had to go through this too!! Though i found the three month wait go very fast for me. Actually I think we may even have caught the egg a cycle early. I sure feel the same before I lost mine to mtx. But more nauseous, and sleepy this time. I sure hope that is a good sign!! Though I am sure my Dr wont be very happy but we pulled out LOL


----------



## Hopefulagain

Ooooh...I hope that you right!:thumbup: I got pregnant very quickly after my preterm delivery, first "regular" cycle actually. Best wishes to you.


----------



## allforthegirl

Are you planning on charting or anything? I found it a great help to keep myself focused! i hated having to wait but knew that it was necessary. Plus I heard that many had issues with their first few cycles of knowing if or when they O'd and I wanted to get a head of myself with it all LOL. Seriously my life saver LOL


----------



## summer2011

Looks like I'm in the same boat :( 
Doc thinks it ectopic so MTX shot tomorrow. How did you cope with the shot? Hoping for no side effects, but with my luck I'll prob have every one imaginable. 

Have no idea how I'll pass the time.... tracking my cycles and looking forward to O day has been my routine for the last 2+ years. Not sure where to focus that energy now :shrug: One of my docs said wait 3 months, one said 6 months (although I think 6 is if you receive 2 shots). How many shots did you get, and did you have your first beta yet? Gonna be the longest 3 months ever....


----------



## allforthegirl

First of I am very sorry you are having to go through this!! :hug:

I am just coming out of my three months. I had two shots (one in each hip) due to my weight at first but did not have to go for a second round, my levels dropped nicely and fast. Actually the three months went faster for me than I thought!! What got me through was temping and charting. I was so worried that my cycles were going to be a bit wonky due to the shot, but thank goodness they have been behaving themselves. What my Dr told me to wait three full cycles after I went down to 0. My fourth cycle starts May 1st, or sooner cause she feels like she will here today or tomorrow.


----------



## Hopefulagain

summer2011 said:


> Looks like I'm in the same boat :(
> Doc thinks it ectopic so MTX shot tomorrow. How did you cope with the shot? Hoping for no side effects, but with my luck I'll prob have every one imaginable.
> 
> Have no idea how I'll pass the time.... tracking my cycles and looking forward to O day has been my routine for the last 2+ years. Not sure where to focus that energy now :shrug: One of my docs said wait 3 months, one said 6 months (although I think 6 is if you receive 2 shots). How many shots did you get, and did you have your first beta yet? Gonna be the longest 3 months ever....

Hi Summer, what a disappointment huh? I hate that we are in this situation but here we are. I got my injection on Wednesday, one in each arm. I have had absolutely no symptoms whatsoever. I was not cramping or spotting before the shot and nothing has changed. My Beta when I got the shot was 3100 and yesterday, which was my day 4, was 3800. I have read and was also told by my doctor to expect an slight increase the first time as the methotrexate is not instantaneous. She asked if I had any cramping or bleeding and told her that I had not and was beginning to doubt if it is working at all. She said that we will know for sure when we get my 7 day blood results which will be Wednesday. She assured me that I should begin bleeding soon. Earlier today I felt a few slight cramps and saw some pinkish mucous discharge when I wiped, so maybe it is starting to work. Overall, I feel great but mentally the waiting for something to happen is driving me crazy. I have been having the most disturbing dreams lately.


----------



## summer2011

Me too hopeful. Can't even escape this in my sleep :(
Going in today for the shot. I'm glad to hear you're dealing with it well. I'm so concerned for my future fertility more than anything. Took us 2 years just to end up with an ectopic and MTX! What is your dr telling you? Mine says it will have no impact on future fertility and to wait 3 months (if the first shot works). I've read alot in the last few days. There are alot of scientific studies on pregnancy after MTX and all show a good pregnancy rate after treatment, but alot of those don't have followups to determine if the baby's were healthy. I've also read alot of positive stories of people who've went on to have healthy babies after MTX so I guess I'll just have to keep that in the front of my mind.


----------



## Hopefulagain

From what my doctors are telling me, it is because of the methotrexate that fertility is perserved through the preservation of the fallopian tubes. I want to know how this happened in the first place?! I don't have any of the risks factors so my concern is that there was a blockage of some kind but from where? I did have a Mirena IUD for 4 years, but I never had any problems with it. I saw it when it was removed and it was squeaky clean, no blood/tissue like something was growing on it. Plus I got pregnant again a little over a year afterwards, Zoi was born preterm at 21 weeks and did not survive, but that was completely unrelated to the Mirena. I may have the dye test later just to make sure that everything is clear. However, they never actually found my ectopic through ultrasound. It was ruled based on my slow rising hcg levels and nothing being found in my uterus after 2 ultrasounds. The first was at 6 weeks 2 days and the other was 7 weeks 2 days. My fallopian tubes appeared to be clear. She did have problems locating my left ovary the second time, so maybe it's in that area. My greatest concern is my age. I will be 37 at the end of May and I can't help but think that my pregnancy issues are age related, plus I feel like I'm running out of time although my doctors don't seem to think that's it. In their eyes, "these things just happen". I just want a sibling for our daughter and I miss Zoi so much.:cry:


----------



## summer2011

Apparently sometimes ectopics happen even without risk factors. I believe that the clomid/iui combo, or perhaps a previous lap/hysteroscopy to check tubal function and look for any anomalies before fertility treatment, likely increased my risk. I have no other known risk factors and all my tests and tubal function came back normal. I'm freaking out about the shot and am considering asking for lap surgery instead. Am I crazy for even thinking surgery would be a better option? My last lap went very well and didn't bother me at all. So confused....


----------



## summer2011

Oh, and the risk of another ectopic is approx 10-15% according to my doc. So 85-90% chance it will be in the uterus next time.


----------



## Hopefulagain

Yeah, I haven't heard of that many people having more that one ectopic at least not in a row. It seems like most women have a normal uterine pregnancy afterward. Now, there are so many other things that could go wrong so if they do miscarry later I'm not sure that any connections could really be made. Zoi's loss was believed to be due to an incompetence cervix, so we were all focused on the cerclage that I was planning to get sometime between week 12 and 16 and look, this one never even got to the correct spot...it's so strange and completely different.:shrug:


----------



## Hopefulagain

Oh, and that little pink that I saw yesterday and was getting so excited about thinking it was a sign that the injection was working completely stopped. There was nothing more than that...I can see that this is really going to be a test in patience:coffee:. My body really doesn't want to let go.:growlmad:


----------



## allforthegirl

I know this hard at first, I was so confused and lost in the beginning. There is another thread on here that has many women that have gone through this and have their LO's and or on their way to having their healthy babies soon!! I found this thread very helpful!! 

So everything that you have read is true. There is a very good chance of going on to having a healthy PG in the uterine lining. There is a very small chance that the shot may affect your eggs and end in MC. Again that is rare. I believe that it was because their folate was too low!

What was explained to me is that the reason we must wait that long is because the drug will completely strip our bodies of folate, or folic acid. Which will then stop the PG and then eventually just reabsorb the remainder or pass it. It is supposed to be less evasive then going in to remove it because it causes less scaring. 

As soon as you are back to 0 you will be able to continue to take your folic acid so the next three cycles you can build up that supply that has been completely removed from your body. The longer you are taking the folic acid the better before starting to TTC again. 

I have also been told by some of the women on the other thread they didn't bleed after the shot until their next AF. So that is completely normal if you don't. It doesn't mean it isn't working. Let your blood tell you how it is working. 

My levels were low, but possibly on my ovary. You were asking how things like this happen to get stuck in your tubes, well how in the heck does it get stuck on your ovary..... Ok well I know why mine could have. I do have endometriosis, and there were two masses on my ovary at the time of my scan so who knows. This also puts me at risk for a second or more ectopic PG's. For your risk to be increased is only if there is something in your tubes blocking the way or scarring, but this still may not be the case.

I bled a lot. It started out to be pinkie peachy coloured when I went into the hospital. I had a lot of cramping. I knew there was nothing they could do for me if I was MC so I thought it silly of me to go into the ER in the first place. I am glad I did cause I could have lost my ovary if my levels decided to go back up. I bled pretty heavily and cramped a whole bunch. I seriously did not feel good for the first week after having the shot. It was not horrible but certainly not fun in any way. I think the grief of it all was the worst part for me. 

What got me through was booking a celebratory vacation to TTC again for just DH and I. We wanted to go back at this with a relaxed and loving approach. TTC because we are in love with each other and hoping to conceive out of a relaxed state instead because 'we must do it right' kind of thing. So we will be going to the mountain to a Spa. What could be more relaxed than a Spa vacation.

There so many horror stories that you can read any where. I know my chances of mc and am willing to go there if it is what we need to do to bring us closer to holding our little one in our hands. This whole thing is stressful enough, I didn't want to go into TTC again with the thought that it may not work, I wanted to go into it that one day will we have a healthy and happy baby. I have been taking tons of folic acid and eating a folate enriched diet. All to make sure I am doing everything possible to make this little miracle come true! I believe in the end that is all we can do. What ever happens after is not in our hands. 

My Dr also told me the moment that I do fall PG that I call him and they will be monitoring my levels and have an early ultra sound to verify that it is in my uterus or not. So I feel confident that I have the best of care waiting for me when we do finally get our BFP!

i know it is hard to comprehend right now because it is so soon after your losses, but you will get there!! Take your time in grieving and if you are not ready after your three cycles then take your time. In this situation time is what is going to heal you. I thought it was going to be the longest three cycles ever, I can hardly get through the TWW, how was I going to make through three cycles? I honestly it went fast! I hope for you too it goes just as fast, so you too can get back on the road to TTC again!! <3


----------



## Hopefulagain

allforthegirl- Everything that you have said makes so much sense and I needed to hear sense right about now. Ironically, I'm having a tougher time dealing with this even more so than losing Zoi at 21 weeks. At least Zoi had a normal birth, we were able to hold and love on her, make her final arrangements at a funeral home and hold a beautiful lakeside memorial service. In one week it was over and we were able to move towards healing. This pregnancy, however, is messing with my head...I just want to move on.:growlmad: 

A relaxed approached to ttc is the best way to go about it. In our case, ttcing has never worked for us. Whenever we "try" it does not happen. Elise took us 9 months and only after not having sex at all for one month, because I was getting so deppressed, we conceived her the very next month. Zoi was a suprise after a year and a half post IUD removal and no other form of birth control and this one was a surprise as well. It was my first "regular" cycle since Zoi's birth. (TMI) It was the first month that I had not bled daily and was actually able to have sex with my husband again.

I imagine that the next three months will go by fairly quickly. Two week waits are hard because of the possibility that I could be pregnant and the waiting to test is unbearable. Knowing that I'm definately not gives me very little to look forward to so carrying on as usual won't be difficult for me I'd imagine.


----------



## summer2011

Well, I sucked it up and got the shot today. So hopeful... I hope we can be pals through all of this :) I'm horribly depressed right now. Made a big fuss at the hospital and nearly backed out and demanded the surgery, but somehow pushed my emotions aside and went through with it. Now comes the wait to see how my betas will go. Don't know what I'll do if this doesn't work.


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopefulagain You are definitely going through a lot!! Something I learnt is that once a child spirit chooses us they don't leave us when we have things like a mc or ectopic. That is just the physical body not being able to develop properly and pass. It means our little ones want to be born with healthy bodies and won't settle for anything less. Just know the spirit stays with us. Also what I learned when a child is born as your Zoi did is that an angel was born. I hope this helps you just a little that you will still get to see your little one yet.

Don't feel bad about not being able to have sex with your DH in a while I went a long time with not being albe to because of pain. It was like I was going through early premenapasl symptoms at 31-33. (tmi) My vagina was almost comletely dried up, and any sex even with tons of lube was excruciating. My wall would split and crack with every movement. It wasn't until I knew that I had another spirit child with me that my body started to change! I now can finally enjoy our sex life again!! It is wonderful!!


----------



## summer2011

Allforthegirl,
Thanks for sharing your experience. I would feel completely alone if not for the experiences shared through these forums. One thing I am sure of is I won't give up ;)


----------



## Hopefulagain

summer2011 said:


> Well, I sucked it up and got the shot today. So hopeful... I hope we can be pals through all of this :) I'm horribly depressed right now. Made a big fuss at the hospital and nearly backed out and demanded the surgery, but somehow pushed my emotions aside and went through with it. Now comes the wait to see how my betas will go. Don't know what I'll do if this doesn't work.

Hugs to you summer :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Sure, we can stick together through this. My real name is Markita by the way...hi :flower:. Tomorrow I get my 7 day blood draw and get the results on Thursday. I'll keep you posted. We will get through this.


----------



## summer2011

:) My name is Lyn. Good luck on Thursday!! Will be checking in.


----------



## allforthegirl

I hope the best for both of you and will pray for you that it won't be long before you see a :bfp: <3


----------



## Hopefulagain

Well, my levels had not dropped enough as of my 7 day blood results, was down only about 200, it was 3600ish from 3800ish. So, I had to have another Methotrexate injection yesterday...I was so upset :cry:. It just seems never ending!!! The good news is that I have finally began to cramp and bleed, it's a relief. At least I don't feel like my body is playing crule tricks on me anymore. The reality of what is happening is now evident and I can now emotionally deal a bit better. I just need my levels to drop drastically.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am very sorry to hear that you had to have the second shot. I just hope this does the trick for you!

Apparently my cycles are still a wonky since the shot. I have gone from having a 26 day cycle(12 day LP) to 28 day cycle(13 day LP) to a 29 day cycle(15 day LP). I wasn't going to temp this cycle but this is making it hard not to. I am not going to temp on our vacation, but the rest of the cycle I will.


----------



## summer2011

Ah hopeful, sorry you had to take another shot. Hope you feel better soon :flower: I had my day 4 bloods drawn yesterday and they went down a whopping 30 points :dohh: Was hoping it would have dropped at least 15% so I would feel like I was in the safe zone. So another wait until Monday (day 7) to see what the verdict is. I've had some brown spotting off and on so hope that's a good sign.


----------



## allforthegirl

Going down on day 4 is a good sign. Mine did the same. As long as it goes down don't worry too much about the amount. Day 7 you may even have some discomfort too. My Dr told me that is just the shot doing it's job!

Keeping my FX for the both of you!!


----------



## Hopefulagain

I agree, a decrease on day 4 is good. Apparently, it is quite normal to have a rise at that time even when the Methotrexate _is_ working. Mine went up by 600 on day 4...well, that's probably why I needed that second injection.:blush:


----------



## summer2011

How are you Hopeful? i got my day 7 hcg and it went down about 100 points so they were satisfied with that for now. They still wanted me to do a repeat beta tomorrow??? but I talked them into waiting until Wednesday. I thought they moved to 1 week betas if levels were down on day 7?? Glad when all this bloodwork is over.


----------



## Hopefulagain

Hi Summer, I'm feeling good. I started to spot last Wednesday, the day before my second injections, and it quickly turned heavy with clots. I'm taking that as a good sign that the metho is working (I can't believe that I'm actually saying this) and this pregnancy is finally ending. It's been like psycological warfare, knowing that my pregnancy is nonviable yet having no signs or symptoms of a miscarriage. Yesterday I passed something that was pretty good size, not a blood clot but tissue of some kind. It looked like a deflated sac, but I've read that passing a sac with an ectopic is rare and we did not see a pseudo sac, or anything at all for that matter, in my uterus so I'm not exactly sure what it was. But I'm sure that it was pregnancy related so I'm really hoping to hear that my levels have significantly dropped tomorrow when they call with my 4 day results. 
I am not sure when the blood level checks move to weekly since I can't seem to get that far. After my day 7 check I started all over again with the injection but I was wondering the same thing. We are leaving for vacation in about 4 weeks and I'm concerned that my levels still won't be at zero by then. I've read that it has taken some women 6-7 weeks from the injection to reach zero. :saywhat:


----------



## summer2011

Levels were down 19.5% again today (day 9). I thought levels were decreasing well (26.5% day 4-7; 19.5% day 7-9) but the nurse didn't seem to recognize the same 15% protocol that I've read in so many studies. Had to ask her to consult the doc when I spoke to her today because she didn't seem to know when my day 1 should be considered (I thought day 1 was the day of metho, she said the day after was day 1), and she said they wanted to see a 40% decrease, or something like that, which sounds like a huge drop to me in just a week. I'm happy so far with the decrease. Follows the studies I've read :shrug:


----------



## Hopefulagain

We have been counting the day after the shot as day one. Since I got an injection last Thursday, I had my 4 day blood drawn on Monday. This second dose really made a difference. My 4 day results showed a decrease of 1400! I'm still over 2000 so I'm hoping for another big drop with today's (day 7) lab. But I don't know if it will continue to fall that much that quickly. 

I asked about the weekly labs and she said that once they see that there is a steady drop then I will only be tested once a week and if they are dropping rapidly then it will be every two weeks. I guess the results from today will determine when my next lab will be.


----------



## allforthegirl

FX!!


----------



## summer2011

That's great you had such a big drop. I'm sure your numbers will be down again today. Did they say how long you'd have to wait to try again? Already nervous about the possibility of another ectopic :s The worrying never seems to end with me!


----------



## Hopefulagain

summer2011 said:


> That's great you had such a big drop. I'm sure your numbers will be down again today. Did they say how long you'd have to wait to try again? Already nervous about the possibility of another ectopic :s The worrying never seems to end with me!

I have not spoken to my doctor about trying again since my pregnancy was determined to be ectopic and was treated with the injection. At first it was ruled anembryonic (blighted ovum) even though a sac was never seen in the ultrasounds and I was told that we could try again as soon as my cycle returned. But clearly that is not applicable anymore. I've read that it is a three month wait following the injection and some blog posters have mentioned 6 months if a second dose was need!:shock: I asked a nurse friend of mine about it and she was pretty sure it was 3 months from the _last_ injection. She asked one of her friends who works in labor and delivery and she said that it depends on the dose that was received. 

Based on my perterm birthing experience, it seems like timing could very well be determined based on what our bodies do. When I delivered in December it basically took me 3 months to recover. (TMI alert) I bled/spotted for forever and when I did get a break it was just for a few days and it started again. In February I had what I tought was my first real AF but turns out I didn't even ovulate that cycle. We waited 3 months but it wasn't by choice, it was when my body was ready.

The biggest concern regarding pregnancy after methotrexate is the lack of folic acid in the body. It is recommended that folic acid be taken at least two months before trying to conceive. However, folic acid should not be taken until HCG levels reach zero. So, it sounds to me like a lot will depend upon how long it takes our bodies to reach zero. If it takes 6-7 weeks then we're pretty much looking at 4 months. 

I completely understand your concern regarding a future pregnancy. After my losses I've read and heard of so many others' stories, some very different from my own. So now not only am I afraid of preterm labor and another ectopic but also a host of other things that haven't even happened to me now that I'm aware they could!!!:wacko:


----------



## summer2011

Yeah. So hard to plan when you have to wait for your body to cooperate! Unfortunately with our crazy schedules we have no choice but to but to plan. 

How did your day 7 bloods go? My next set is on Monday. She wants me to repeat bloods twice a week now :rolleyes: thought I'd at least get away with once a week. Hoping to be in the 100's next week.


----------



## Hopefulagain

I haven't gotten my results for yesterday's lab yet. Man, being in the hundreds would be wonderful. As of Monday I was still over 2000!:dohh:


----------



## summer2011

That's down over a thousand though right? That's a great drop.


----------



## Hopefulagain

Yeah, it was a bit over 3600 last Thursday so it did drop a lot.


----------



## summer2011

Bloods today were 127. Going in the right direction at least. I hear the decrease gets smaller when you get into the lower numbers. Hoping to be <100 by the end of the week.


----------



## Hopefulagain

Oh Summer, that is great! You're in the 100's.:happydance:
I just heard back and my numbers dropped to 1292 and that was from Thursday. They seem to be happy with the numbers so I don't need to go back for more labs until Thursday. So, it looks like I'm down to once a week now. It sure would be nice to be in the 200's by then, but we'll see...FX'd.


----------



## summer2011

That's great Hopeful. Your numbers are dropping fast.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow you ladies are progressing wonderfully!! Won't be long now and you will be TTC again!! :hug:


----------



## summer2011

Hoping that we may get to try naturally the end of July. If all the stars align ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

That would be lovely summer2011, I sure hope you get to!! 

AFM I am nervous that we will miss our chance this month. I know I have not O'd just yet any day now I am sure, have all the signs pointing to it. With DH being 'busy' it makes it hard. 

He has himself all involved with this computer game and he completely loses track of time. I think I will hide his keyboard tonight just so we can get in our loving first!! Tomorrow he can have it back!! :haha:

It has just been such a fast but long 3 months and I am just very impatient I just really want to feel baby inside me already!! Feeling her around me for so long has made it feel like I should have already have her. Such a strange feeling.



Are any of you ladies planning on temping to help pass the time? My cycles have been kind of crazy since the shot. I am glad I did, though I think this month is just out of whack.


----------



## Hopefulagain

I'm not disciplined enough to temp. I don't know what the future holds for my cycles but in the past I have always been regular at 28 days with ovulation occuring between CD 14-16.

It can be so frustrating when distractions get in the way but then you don't want to force it because it becomes a chore and that just stresses everyone out.


----------



## summer2011

Getting a little concerned... My hcg was 110 on the last check, that's 7% decline in 2 days which is good. But this is a slower rate of decrease than previous tests. Either of you know if this is normal? Worried that it might slow to a halt before it gets to 0. Eek! So glad when I get the call that tells me I'm at zero.


----------



## allforthegirl

Once you start getting to the lower numbers it does slow down with the %. You are doing well!! You are doing GOOD!! :thumbup:

AFM I am 1 DPO and I am getting strange cervix pain/discomfort. FX this is a good sign!!


----------



## summer2011

Good luck allfor!! So exciting to get to try again. I'm having a hard time keeping DH away. Lol. Come on July!!!


----------



## Hopefulagain

Hi Summer,
How is everything going...where are your numbers? I'm still waiting on my lab results from Thursday!:coffee:


----------



## Hopefulagain

Allforthegirl, how is your first tww going? Wishing you the best.:hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

I hate the TWW!! But so far so good. I had a large estrogen surge 3DPO so hoping that is a good sign. Other than that just trying to pass the time....


----------



## Hopefulagain

How do you know that you had an estrogen surge, do you feel something? I ask because my last cycle, which was when I got pregnant, I woke up so sick 3dpo and vomitted at work later that morning. After that I felt better and wasn't sick again. I found it so strange but could never figure out the cause.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh well maybe!! I just had a very large amount EWCM with yellowish chunks in it. The last time I had that was about implantation with the time with my BFP cycle. So it had me more curious to find out why so early could you have that much EWCM. Found out that around 2-3DPO you can get another surge of estrogen. WHich in some women will see a drop on their charts or another bout of fertile mucus. I have been told what ever is not a norm should be considered a symptom.... that doesn't work for me cause one month will be different from another for me. It is FUN :haha: when you really can't tell what your body is doing.


----------



## summer2011

Hi girls :wave:
I'm down to 81 now. Docs are saying after my next bloods I can go once a week. YAY! Broke down and had half a glass of wine tonight. God knows I need it after these 2 months! Hope my liver can take it. Lol.

How are you both doing? 
When do you think you'll test allfor?


----------



## allforthegirl

I will be testing on Sat. Only four more days!!


----------



## Hopefulagain

Summer, your numbers are great! You'll be back on the ttc road in no time at all.:happydance: My results from last Thursday was in the 400's so I am very, very happy with that. I'm suppose to go for labs every two weeks but we are leaving for vacation for pretty much the entire month of June. I asked if I could just not worry about anything during that time and take a hpt when I returned and if it's negative then I can assume that all is well and she agreed. I would imagine that this should all be over by then surely.:shrug:

Allfor, good luck to you and hopefully these next few days will not drive you crazy.:coffee:


----------



## allforthegirl

Sounds like a lovely vacation Hopeful!! I would love to travel like that. We plan to after the kids are grown and almost out of the house. I also love the idea that you just enjoy your vacation and just take a HPT when you get home. I great way to not let this whole thing interfere.

Summer your numbers are great!! I bet in like two weeks you are going to at 0 or very near it!! GL lovely!

The TWW usually makes me crazy but this one I more calm! So I think I will be able to make it to Sat with ease..... I say that now :haha:


----------



## summer2011

I think I'll be more relaxed about it too. I Definately won't be testing like a madwoman next time we try. Too stressful. But I'll likely have tons of bloodwork again as I'm sure my drs will be keeping a close watch. Excited to see how this month goes for you allfor! Rooting for a :bfp:

TMI. I had a small red bleed today which I thought was a bit odd, as I've only had some minor spotting since the one day bleed after the shot. Guess things can be pretty unpredictable after this happens. Thought maybe it might be an actual af there for a minute. But it's stopped again now. My numbers have dropped faster previous when I had bleeds so hopefully they'll be low, low on Friday.


----------



## allforthegirl

I would hope that your Dr do blood work on you after you find out you are PG. It is very important to watch those levels go up in a good manor, then of course the early US to make sure baby is in the right place this time! I am not looking forward to that, but I am trying not to think about it ATM!


----------



## Hopefulagain

Although I never suspected an ectopic for this pregnancy, the one thing that never sat well with me was the fact that my test lines were not dark like I was use to getting. I tried to brush it off as an "every pregnancy is different" kind of a thing but it bothered me. After this experience I will never test early again because I don't want the stress of seeing another faint positive result only to speculate its meaning...wondering if it means an impending mc or is it just too early.:wacko:

Summer, I have also been experiencing heavy bleeding and I mean through my clothes heavy.:blush: Goodness, I've been feeling like I'm in middle school again. I should have this thing mastered by now it's only been 27 years that I've been getting AF!!! Anyhoo, I think the bleeding is a good sign. Our bodies are finally letting go and realizing that it's over. I knew that my first Methotrexate injections weren't working because I wasn't bleeding at all. I've had two very heavy bleeds, one right after the second injection, 5 days of nothing and then again this week. It won't be long at all now, especially for you.


----------



## Hopefulagain

Allfor, 
I'm a high school teacher so we are out for the summer and my husband is from Europe so we visit often. I knew when I married him that traveling would be a must (the sacrifices we make for love:winkwink:). Originally, It was only suppose to be my husband and our daughter because Zoi was due in April and I was going to stay home with her. So, now I'm going with them and boy, do we need a family vacation.:icecream:


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh how lovely!! The farthest I have traveled is Cuba LOL. One day I plan on going overseas to go castle hunting!


----------



## summer2011

Ah :) I love traveling. We hope to visit Europe one day. One of the places we've never been but would love to go. We live in Canada too.


----------



## allforthegirl

Awesome Summer where in Canada do you live??


----------



## summer2011

NL. How bout u?


----------



## allforthegirl

Saskatchewan!! right in the middle of it!! LOL


----------



## summer2011

Just an update... Beta today 59.8 :happydance:
How are you guys?


----------



## allforthegirl

Good good !!!! Still waiting!


----------



## Hopefulagain

Wow Summer, 
You will be at zero in no time!


----------



## Hopefulagain

Congratulations Allfor, please keep us posted!!!:happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh yes sorry ladies yes we are PG again!! FX things will go well. I have my first apt booked for next week and then I will get my hCG tested and such to make sure things are progressing well. 

https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj519/Sacha_Claude/569280c3-d36f-4c89-901b-f9648d395762.jpg


----------



## Red Rose

Congrats allforthegirl!! :happydance: Perfect BFP lines.

I'm new to the thread!! I think I'll be waiting (not so patiently) here until October :coffee: as my hospital have told me not to TTC until 6 months after treatment (only had one jab of MTX, so a bit confused and sad).


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow that is a long time!! I think you may need to look into why when so many of us is no longer than 3 cycles after you get to 0 hCG. I have even talked to many ladies that only had one jab (I had two pokes one in each hip) and was told to wait three full cycles before TTC!! So yes 6 months seems a bit excessive. GL You will do what you feel is right! :hug: Also I am so sorry you had to join us!!


----------



## Red Rose

Thank you! I was told that's what that specific hospitals recommend, but acknowledged others said 3. I have to go there for an early scan and they were very forceful in me waiting 6 months and its bolded out in their standard ectopic leaflets they give you after the MTX jab. If feel like I was being judged even if I'd done the research and was conviced it was safe to TTC after 3 months :-(


----------



## allforthegirl

That just seems wrong!! Some FS will even say it is ok to try even after your first AF!! So that just seems wrong that they would be so forceful and make you feel awful for even thinking about it. What does your OBGYN think about it?


----------



## Hopefulagain

Welcome Red Rose, I'll be waiting with you. I plan to wait out my 6 months for a few reasons. One: I had 4 jabs (2 doses)) of metho and Two: I have pretty much been pregnant since August and mentally I need a break!!!


----------



## summer2011

allforthegirl said:


> Oh yes sorry ladies yes we are PG again!! FX things will go well. I have my first apt booked for next week and then I will get my hCG tested and such to make sure things are progressing well.
> 
> https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj519/Sacha_Claude/569280c3-d36f-4c89-901b-f9648d395762.jpg

YOU HAVE A :bfp: !! Soooo excited for you! Congrats. Hope all goes flawlessly :)


----------



## summer2011

Hcg is now 30! Decreased 50% in 4 days :) can't wait to see those 2 lines again! Hopefully in the right place this time.


----------



## Red Rose

allforthegirl said:


> That just seems wrong!! Some FS will even say it is ok to try even after your first AF!! So that just seems wrong that they would be so forceful and make you feel awful for even thinking about it. What does your OBGYN think about it?

Don't have an obgyn as in the UK, the gynaecologist I saw at the hospital stood by the hospitals guidelines but said there was no 'big issues' if it happened earlier. Wasn't looking to TTC then, so didn't press him.

Big issue I have is having to go back there for n ealy scan and getting patronised, even if I have it in my head that I've made the right choice. :nope:

I've only just started taking folic acid. Not sure of the recommended time to wait to build a store of it in my system. :wacko:



Hopefulagain said:


> Welcome Red Rose, I'll be waiting with you. I plan to wait out my 6 months for a few reasons. One: I had 4 jabs (2 doses)) of metho and Two: I have pretty much been pregnant since August and mentally I need a break!!!

Sorry to hear about your journey so far. Lets hope for healthy BFPs for us later this year! :hugs:




summer2011 said:


> Hcg is now 30! Decreased 50% in 4 days :) can't wait to see those 2 lines again! Hopefully in the right place this time.

Congrats on the decrease!! That's fab :happydance:


----------



## summer2011

Redrose, I plan to try on our own in July. That'll be about 3 months after the shot. But if my FS is ok and the stars align we would try an iui. Will let you know what she recommends. Last time we spoke they told me 3 months for 1 shot.


----------



## summer2011

Think I might start temping again. Had af cramps and light bleeding today... Wondering when I can count my cd 1


----------



## summer2011

summer2011 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes sorry ladies yes we are PG again!! FX things will go well. I have my first apt booked for next week and then I will get my hCG tested and such to make sure things are progressing well.
> 
> https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj519/Sacha_Claude/569280c3-d36f-4c89-901b-f9648d395762.jpg
> 
> YOU HAVE A :bfp: !! Soooo excited for you! Congrats. Hope all goes flawlessly :)Click to expand...

How far along would u be? That line is dark :)


----------



## georgiarobyn

hello I'm new here, I also had eptopic in January 2013 I lost my right tube. not fallen pregnant since feel like its never going to happen (ttc 3 years also had a mc in nov 2011) looking for any new friends to talk to.


----------



## allforthegirl

summer2011 said:


> summer2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes sorry ladies yes we are PG again!! FX things will go well. I have my first apt booked for next week and then I will get my hCG tested and such to make sure things are progressing well.
> 
> https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj519/Sacha_Claude/569280c3-d36f-4c89-901b-f9648d395762.jpg
> 
> YOU HAVE A :bfp: !! Soooo excited for you! Congrats. Hope all goes flawlessly :)Click to expand...
> 
> How far along would u be? That line is dark :)Click to expand...

13-14DPO depending on who is right with when I O'd LOL. FF said that I O'd a day later than I think I did. But that has to do with the fact that I had strong O pains late the day I marked it at. The next morning had a small rise (the day FF says I O'd) Then a big jump the following day.... last time it didn't get this dark this fast!! Very exciting. :yipee:


----------



## allforthegirl

georgiarobyn said:


> hello I'm new here, I also had eptopic in January 2013 I lost my right tube. not fallen pregnant since feel like its never going to happen (ttc 3 years also had a mc in nov 2011) looking for any new friends to talk to.

I am sorry for your loss!! :hug:


----------



## georgiarobyn

allforthegirl said:


> georgiarobyn said:
> 
> 
> hello I'm new here, I also had eptopic in January 2013 I lost my right tube. not fallen pregnant since feel like its never going to happen (ttc 3 years also had a mc in nov 2011) looking for any new friends to talk to.
> 
> I am sorry for your loss!! :hug:Click to expand...

thank you I appreciate that :) x


----------



## Hopefulagain

Allfor- In my opinion the early dark line is a great sign. The one thing that always bothered me about this last pregnancy was that my lines were so light. Best wishes to you!:hugs:


----------



## Hopefulagain

summer2011 said:


> Hcg is now 30! Decreased 50% in 4 days :) can't wait to see those 2 lines again! Hopefully in the right place this time.

Great number Summer! Today I go for my last blood draw before we leave for vacation. It will be nice to not think about any of this for awhile. I imagine that I would have to be at zero by the time I return at the end of June.:wacko:


----------



## Hopefulagain

georgiarobyn said:


> hello I'm new here, I also had eptopic in January 2013 I lost my right tube. not fallen pregnant since feel like its never going to happen (ttc 3 years also had a mc in nov 2011) looking for any new friends to talk to.

Hi and welcome!:hi:
I am so sorry to hear about your pregnancy losses and the loss of your right tube.:hugs: This whole ttc/pregnancy thing can be so unbelievably stressful but we are here to wait it out with you.

I just turned 37 yesterday and can't help but question if my age is a factor in my last two pregnancy losses...I can only wait and see what this year brings but 36 sucked!:coffee:


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopefulagain said:


> Allfor- In my opinion the early dark line is a great sign. The one thing that always bothered me about this last pregnancy was that my lines were so light. Best wishes to you!:hugs:

I agree!! Same happened last time with me too. I got a very faint line at 12DPO and it just didn't get very dark until 18DPO when the line was darker then the control. It really did bother me!! Guess there was a good reason!!

I am also feeling worse today! This cold is moving into my chest!! Guess I am spending the day in bed, the best I can with a 3yr old!! LOL


----------



## summer2011

Hi Georgia :wave: sorry you have to be in this position too. It really sucks. But we are here to cheer you on! Hopefully we can give each other some positive stories and inspiration ;)

Allfor, same for my bfp lines last time. Didn't get dark until 18 or so dpo. I think you will be our first bfp inspiration on this thread ;)

Hopeful, I wish they would give me a break on the bloodwork but no such luck so far. At least they are satisfied to only have me back once a week now. Hopefully next week will be my last. Have a great vacay!!


----------



## summer2011

Good news :) I'm cleared to stop bloodwork, finally reached zero on monday!! Now to wait out the rest of my 3 months. Trying to enjoy the time I have to do whatever it is that I want/or need to do. So happy this nightmare is over and hoping for a positive experience next time. 

How is everyone doing??


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats on 0!! :wohoo:

I am doing well. Baby is growing, my tummy is sore, have some ms that comes and goes!!


----------



## Red Rose

summer, that's amazing!! Hope the 3 months goes fast for you.

allforthegirl, glad pregnancy is going well! 

Lots of good news on this thread this morning :happydance:

I have real mixed emotions. Doctor told me hospitals advice of waiting 6 months seemed excessive and 3 months is fine. We decided to try next month but I've still got a niggling feeling in the back of my kind that in going to get a disapproving lecture at the hospital if I get my bfp quickly. We're desperate to start ttc though and this month is dragging. I've upped my folic acid to 800 mu per day to be safer.


----------



## allforthegirl

Red Rose said:


> summer, that's amazing!! Hope the 3 months goes fast for you.
> 
> allforthegirl, glad pregnancy is going well!
> 
> Lots of good news on this thread this morning :happydance:
> 
> I have real mixed emotions. Doctor told me hospitals advice of waiting 6 months seemed excessive and 3 months is fine. We decided to try next month but I've still got a niggling feeling in the back of my kind that in going to get a disapproving lecture at the hospital if I get my bfp quickly. We're desperate to start ttc though and this month is dragging. I've upped my folic acid to 800 mu per day to be safer.

Well it ultimately is your decision when you are going to conceive! They can give you recommendations but it is not like you are ttc right afterwards!! 

I was taking 800mu that is in my pre-natal vitamins, plus a natural one that is veggie capsule. I wait three cycle after hitting 0. My DH can just look at me and bingo!! So if you are like us then maybe you will get to see your lovely bundle sooner than you think. Just remember go with your gut!!


----------



## summer2011

I couldn't wait to get back on my vitamins. When I got the word I started on a prenatal, and an extra folic acid tab. And as many green veg as I can stand. Lol. Missed my green veggies. Soooo can't wait to try in July. Just hope the timing goes right. Fingers crossed for us all :)


----------



## Red Rose

Thank you! Well, the last two times it happened first time - so fingers crossed!

summer, hopefully we get our bfp's quickly!! :thumbup:


----------



## summer2011

I hope it happens quickly this time. Unfortunately we struggled to get the last bfp. Had to do an iui (although happy that we got a positive on the first iui).

Allfor... Did you feel ovulation pains during your first cycle? I've had horrible crampy pains in my lower belly the last couple days that come and go. I believe I have just, or am about to ovulate. Not sure if the cramps are related or if maybe it's just digestive upset :p


----------



## allforthegirl

No yes I did. I felt myself Oing!! So maybe you are too!!

AFM I got back from my u/s today and I am very happy to say that baby is tucked in where babe is supposed to, high up at the top of my uterus. Even saw the heart flickering away at 112bpm. I am very happy things are going in the right direction!!

Hopefully it won't be long until I here you ladies in the very same place!


----------



## summer2011

Oh allfor that's fantastic! So happy for you :) :)


----------



## Red Rose

Woohooo!!! That is fantastic! So pleased for you! :happydance:


----------



## Red Rose

I had awful ovulation pains and bloating on my first cycle. Didn't have them this month (second). Think it was my body getting back to normal. Sounds positive!


----------



## summer2011

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one experiencing this. Back to temping now so will know if I O soon if my temp spikes.


----------



## Red Rose

Hope you get accustomed to your cycles soon. Sounds like everything is going the right way! :thumbup:

My doctor has arranged a full blood count and folic acid test to be taken a week before we want to TTC. It'll then give me the green light (hopefully) to start and some re-assurance. Getting excited now! :happydance:


----------



## summer2011

Yay red rose :)
Well... Guess my pains weren't from O. Still no temp spike. Thinking I must have ate something nasty, or it was my body going into shock from the influx of green leafy veg (and other veg in general, lol). I'm on about cd15 so hoping it happens soon. My temp was really low this am so hope to see a spike in the next couple days. Can't wait to get back on track.

How's the babes Allfor? Snuggled in well I hope ;)


----------



## summer2011

Red rose, do you know what your folic acid levels should be to be considered safe? Maybe ill ask for a blood panel in July before we start ttc also. Looks like we won't get to do another iui until September, but planning to have fun trying on our own in July. I believe miracles can happen ;)

How much folic acid did you take? I'm taking 2000ug atm. Wondering if that's enough. My drs office didn't tell me how much to take.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh my yes that is a lot!! I wouldn't take anymore than that. You can actually overdose on folic acid. I believe you only need 800umg a day.


----------



## Red Rose

I'm not actually sure. I'll ask my doctor and let you know. That is more than enough. I've been taking 800umg (400 from prenatal and 400 from folic acid supplement).


----------



## summer2011

My docs told me to take at least 1000 ug (what you'd find in a prenatal). Been on those for at least a couple years. I've read some people were taking 3-4 mg after mtx, and some even prescribed a special high dose folic acid. Don't quote me on that, just heresay I've read on some forums :shrug:


----------



## Red Rose

It's funny - in the UK, prenatals only have 400 on average. I've doubled that up, but doctor said 400 would be enough... I not so sure.


----------



## summer2011

Ok. I called my fertility clinic this am. They told me to continue on 1000ug. If there is any history of ntd, diabetes or high blood pressure I may want to up the dose. Since I have no known issues I will continue on 1000ug which is what is in a typical prenatal in Canada.


----------



## summer2011

Red rose, I read somewhere that foods aren't enriched with folic acid in the uk either. Is that true? Here in Canada foods made of white flours, cereals, etc are fortified with folic acid.


----------



## summer2011

FF finally gave me crosshairs :), O on cd 15. Finally feeling totally back to normal. Hope you girls are doing well!


----------



## Red Rose

Oooh, that's promising!! 

All good here. Getting nearer to our TTC date, so nervous and excited. However, we're pretty certain on booking a holiday in September as it'll be our last chance to go abroad for a long time. Don't know whether to wait or carry on TTC at planned date? Pros and cons for both. Main con is I'm not sure waiting that long will be easy on me. :shrug:


----------



## summer2011

Oh a vacation sounds great! I think I'd have to keep trying, afraid I'd miss an opportunity. But I'm a little on edge about ttc. Lol. The nurse said I may be able to try mid July on my next ovulation. Perhaps even an iui. Think ill feel better if I ovulate from the other side this time :s Will be sooooo paranoid if I o from the side that was likely ectopic. But I'm sure I'm not the only one with those fears.


----------



## allforthegirl

With all the ladies I have talked to there have none to my knowledge that had a reoccurring ectopic on the same side after the shot, that didn't already have an existing issue, ie blocked tubes. The shot is supposed to prevent damage to the tube so that you can go on TTC with out issues. I hope this helps.


----------



## summer2011

Good to know. I had a lap, hysteroscopy and dye test in January and everything looked good. No issues found with uterus or tubes, so hopefully that's a good sign!


----------



## allforthegirl

Then you sound golden!! BD like you never BD before ;)


----------



## summer2011

I so hope it never happens again!
How are you feeling allfor? 7 weeks already!! Wow.


----------



## allforthegirl

Today has bee a good day. MS has been awful, but today it is just small. Though I am very tired today. I tried to nap but my feet were just twitchy and making sleep hard to do. I did eat good today too!! :) Thank you for asking. Only two more days until I am already 8 weeks.


----------



## summer2011

Glad you're feeling well. At least you know it's all for a good cause ;) Before you know it you'll get to see him/her wiggling around in there <3


----------



## Red Rose

Hello girls! :thumbup:

summer, you're right! We've just looked again and the price of the hol is sneaking up :wacko: we could only just afford the amount, so its looking less likely. Why put something as important as TTC for something that might happen? :thumbup:

allforthegirl, can't believe you're 8 weeks already. Congrats!!

Honestly can't wait to start TTC now. I'm having full blood count and folic acid levels taken next Friday and it'll be a week before the results. Keep everything crossed for me please!!


----------



## summer2011

Yay Red Rose. Glad to see you're on track and can ttc again very soon. Hope you can be our second bfp inspiration!! 

Looks like we likely won't get to try in July. My O date will be 2 weeks before my 3 months is up :( Bugger!! Next iui is set for September so hoping the summer flies by. They wouldn't order a folic acid check, said they don't do that here :/ wish they would so I would have some idea where my levels are.


----------



## Red Rose

Ohh, that's annoying. :wacko: Only started properly tracking this cycle and I should OV shortly after my 3 months, so I guess I'm just lucky. September will soon be here! Keeping my fingers crossed for August for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Red Rose

How is everyone doing?

Can't believe we're in July! :wacko:

I had my full blood count and folate levels took yesterday. Have a raging cold which couldn't be worse timing, but nurse said it shouldn't effect the results. I'll find out mid next week. Didn't think I'd be as nervous as I am.


----------



## summer2011

Red, I'm sure everything will be perfectly fine and they'll be giving you the ok to try again ;) Let us know how it goes. July is going good and fast so far!! Can't wait to try in Aug/Sept. strangely I'm not anxious about trying again. I think I kind of feel like I've been through the worst and has to get better from here on...


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am not out of the woods just yet. I posted a thread in gestational complications under high risk that will explain it all. It is kind of long winded so I am not writing it all out again. I never seem to have a dull moment.


----------



## Red Rose

summer2011 said:


> Red, I'm sure everything will be perfectly fine and they'll be giving you the ok to try again ;) Let us know how it goes. July is going good and fast so far!! Can't wait to try in Aug/Sept. strangely I'm not anxious about trying again. I think I kind of feel like I've been through the worst and has to get better from here on...

Thank you. Fingers tightly crossed! I feel the same as you. I'm more prepared this time mentally and I hope that'll help. July is sure going fast! It'll soon be our turns to TTC. :happydance:



allforthegirl said:


> Well I am not out of the woods just yet. I posted a thread in gestational complications under high risk that will explain it all. It is kind of long winded so I am not writing it all out again. I never seem to have a dull moment.

I've just read your update :hugs: Hopefully the fact you've delivered two healthy babies whilst having the protein is a good sign (I don't know the ins and outs so sorry if I sound ignorant :dohh:). I'll keep you in my thoughts x


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Hopefulagain

Hi ladies, I'm back!:hi:
Our vacation was wonderfully relaxing and enjoyable. It was certainly needed after the last 6 months that we've had. When I left my hcg levels were still at 158 but recently I took my final lab test and they were less than 1!:happydance: I am so happy that this is finally over; what a drawn out experience, my goodness.

Summer- I am so happy that we are on the other side of this and you will be ttc again very soon.

Allfor- Congratulations again on your pregnancy and for making it to week 9! I have read about your complications and you and your little baby will be in my prayers. Fortunately, you have worked with a doctor who has handled this well in the past.

Red Rose- I hope that you will get your bfp soon.

As for me, I have no idea what I'm doing. I feel a bit lost now. Both of the midwives that I had been working with during my pregnancy, Zoi's birth and ectopic recovery have left the practice. I haven't really connected with anyone else there even though I have been going since 2002. The midwife who delivered Zoi and cared for me throughout this experience told me in advanced that she was leaving and would not be there when I returned to the states. I'd like to go with her because we had laid out plans for future testing but her new practice is huge. In fact, they have multiple locations and I haven't read great things about them. However, I also don't feel like explaining everything to a new person either especially with my second trimester loss. We'll see, I have began my prenatals, additional folic acid and baby aspirin again.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Is there room for a little one? Ectopic confirmed today, got to have the jab tomorrow :cry:


----------



## Hopefulagain

ladyluck8181 said:


> Is there room for a little one? Ectopic confirmed today, got to have the jab tomorrow :cry:

Welcome ladyluck. I am so sorry that you are experiencing this but there are people here who are supportive and can share their experiences with you.:hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

ladyluck8181 said:


> Is there room for a little one? Ectopic confirmed today, got to have the jab tomorrow :cry:

I'm sorry you have to go through this too :hugs: 

When you mention your levels I kinda figured that was happening. Just sucks is all. 

We are here for you if you have any question.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Thanks, been in this morning to sign all paperwork and have height and weight taken. Prescription has now been sent to pharmacy, got to go back in this afternoon for injection to be administered. In mean time I'm making DH take me out for lunch :flower:


----------



## Hopefulagain

ladyluck8181 said:


> Thanks, been in this morning to sign all paperwork and have height and weight taken. Prescription has now been sent to pharmacy, got to go back in this afternoon for injection to be administered. In mean time I'm making DH take me out for lunch :flower:

Lunch with your husband is a great idea. This can be a drawn out process so distractions and focusing on the people in your life who matter the most will help a bunch.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes doing something for yourself is crutial right now. When feel up to it try a mani pedi or go for your fav spa treatment.


----------



## ladyluck8181

We never went out for lunch, I exploded and we had an almighty row. I think all my emotions came bubbling to the surface, I nearly didn't even go for the jab :cry: 

We've made up now though and I ended up getting my injection, thanks for the warning on how much it hurt lol.

Now laid up in bed after a nice hot bubble bath, got to go back in on saturday for first bloods.

Was anyone else told to flush the toilet twice after each visit? :blush:


----------



## Hopefulagain

I've never heard of the toilet flushing thing.:shrug: Just be aware, if you were not already told, that your 4 day numbers could actually rise a bit because the methotrexate does not work immediately. The 7 day numbers will give your doctors a much better idea as to the success of the injection.

An ectopic pregnancy is a very emotional experience...bottom line, it sucks!:growlmad:


----------



## summer2011

Welcome back hopeful!! :wave: Glad to hear those numbers are back to zero! Now just a waiting game to try again ;) Fingers crossed all will be well the next time around.

Ladyluck, so sorry you have to go through this too. :cry: I wouldn't wish the ectopic experience on my worst enemy. I understand how emotional it is, I broke down as well and poor hubby was away at the time so had to try to deal with me freaking out via email, phone and text message. But it's true... find a good distraction, pamper yourself and try to surround yourself with the ones you love. and remember, we are here to offer support and an ear if you need to talk or vent.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hiya ladies, I have a question for you all........

When did you start to bleed after the mtx? I'm now on day 5 and I've had nothing, not even a spot of icky brown stuff? No cramping, zilch, nada, nothing! starting to fret that it's not working. From what I've read with levels under 200 you don't always bleed as the body can reabsorb all the tissue but mine were over 3400 on last draw before mtx :-/


----------



## Red Rose

I bled a lot before I has the MTX and didn't actually bleed very much at all once I'd had the dose. It was just the end of the bleeding I'd experienced before I think.

I found the ectopic.org website amazing for advice. I'm sure I remember reading its not unusual to experience no/delayed bleeding after MTX.

It took a while for the MTX to work for me. My numbers were still rising until after day 7. I was due to have another dose after this point, but then I experienced bad stomach pains and it turns out my numbers had plummeted amd the MTX had worked. :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

I too started to bleed before the shot so once I got it I continued to. I bleed for about nine days. 

I have read from many ladies that they didn't bleed until their AF was to show. I'm sure things will work their way out. You probably just have to wait for your numbers to hot a certain number before it starts.


----------



## Hopefulagain

ladyluck8181 said:


> Hiya ladies, I have a question for you all........
> 
> When did you start to bleed after the mtx? I'm now on day 5 and I've had nothing, not even a spot of icky brown stuff? No cramping, zilch, nada, nothing! starting to fret that it's not working. From what I've read with levels under 200 you don't always bleed as the body can reabsorb all the tissue but mine were over 3400 on last draw before mtx :-/

My levels were around 3600 (7 weeks) when I received my first injection. Like you, immediately following I experienced nothing. My day 7 blood draw showed that my levels had risen to 3800. It was also on my 7th day that I began spotting. The next day (day 8) I received a second dose because the first did not work, which was obvious to me since nothing was happening. I bled for the next 9 days, it stopped for 5 days, then started again for another 9 days. 21 days later I had what I believe was my first period and 28 days after that my next period began right on schedule (I normally have a 28 day cycle).


----------



## summer2011

I didn't bleed after the shot, but my levels had already plumetted into the 300's and I had already had a bleed by that time. Started bleeding like af when my levels were below 100.


----------

